# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 April 2009)

With May just around the corner it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is seasprite, whose selection *AZZ* has achieved a very impressive 105% return so far during April. Family_Guy is currently in second place with *PBG* and is sitting on an equally impressive 81.63% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is Lucky_Country whose stock *PDO* has gone on to see a significant price increase of 72.22% during April so far.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday April 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Real1ty (26 April 2009)

NGE please Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (26 April 2009)

*GMG* please Joe


----------



## jonnycage (26 April 2009)

avx please joe

cheers

jc


----------



## RP_Automotive (26 April 2009)

LNC please. Thanks mate.


----------



## ColB (26 April 2009)

CNX Please Joe


----------



## drillinto (26 April 2009)

AGO


----------



## Dowdy (26 April 2009)

coz


----------



## Family_Guy (26 April 2009)

FCL. Thanks Joe.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 April 2009)

*CTO* - Citigold thanks Joe

The only gold producer yet to break up, mostly because of there crappy 
production results....still the Producer with the most upside.

Gold stocks should do ok with the Swine flu pandemic fears this month.


----------



## jonojpsg (26 April 2009)

Hey Joe,
I'll have a punt on BTA (if that's Biota's code?). May as well run with what's current seeing as all my previous picks have gone down 
Thanks


----------



## grace (26 April 2009)

kar     for me again thanks.  Should get some news one of these days.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 April 2009)

BDM thanks joe

blessem


----------



## son of baglimit (26 April 2009)

NMS

ta


----------



## pan (26 April 2009)

far please


----------



## Muschu (27 April 2009)

sun please


----------



## Ashsaege (27 April 2009)

HFA thanks


----------



## Sean K (27 April 2009)

AZM thanks Joe


----------



## investorpaul (27 April 2009)

bbi again thanks


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 April 2009)

NEU for me thanks Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (27 April 2009)

CTX on this end ... 

Many thanks, Joe.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (27 April 2009)

ABB

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 April 2009)

TZL please


----------



## bigdog (27 April 2009)

MEO

Thanks Joe


----------



## Bushman (27 April 2009)

EPG please


----------



## TheAbyss (27 April 2009)

ppp ppplease


----------



## Go Nuke (27 April 2009)

I hope nge wins it! lol.

I will have to take *MRC Mineral Commodities Ltd* plz Joe.

Watchout for this one if you like Uranium and Namibia story.

(I dont hold this stock, though wish I could)

DYOR


----------



## JTLP (27 April 2009)

MEL again thanks Joe!


----------



## bandicoot76 (27 April 2009)

QHL please mate


----------



## johenmo (27 April 2009)

mig please


----------



## nuna1965 (28 April 2009)

MST thanks joe.


----------



## Smallprofits (28 April 2009)

BCN please

Thanks


----------



## Mickel (28 April 2009)

LNC again thanks Joe.

RP Automotive (post 5) has claimed it, but he doesn't qualify with .04 daily posts.


----------



## davidlorn (28 April 2009)

CTP


----------



## wanlad1 (28 April 2009)

Hi I am new here, and would like to make a suggestion if i may.  Would it not be more creative to state why you choose the stock eg as a technical or fundamental approach?  Put some discussion in as to whether it is a trade or investment etc etc?  I will be back later to put my tip in and will provide an example


----------



## inenigma (28 April 2009)

AED Thanks Joe.


----------



## jono1887 (28 April 2009)

GPT, thanks


----------



## inenigma (28 April 2009)

Actually Joe, can I change that to LNG....

Thanks.


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 April 2009)

EDE please Joe


----------



## Green08 (28 April 2009)

MPA please Joe - Ta


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 April 2009)

MOS again please Joe

gg


----------



## wanlad1 (28 April 2009)

Hi Joe I have chosen WHE and have provided a fair rational below for my choice.


Uranium has been gathering quite a bit of interest lately with plenty of write ups on the supposed China buy up for preferred energy source.  http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,25391690-15023,00.html.  

WHE is a Uranium stock and after a few years trending down channeled from December until April this year.  During this period a double bottom was formed (see picture, strong key reversal.  The channel rejected highs of .15 twice however on the third attempt broke out.  The break out gapped up and formed a doji with high volume, this indicated high sellers.  The price fell back on lowering volume and tested the old resistance of .145 which has now become support.  

Today another key point low volume eg sellers backed off, and candle stick charting shows an inside day closing on its high.  The inside candle has opened up and closed on its high, the significant point is the body of the candle is inside the previous days range.  Signifies a change in sentiment and would appear that .145 is now support and we can expect higher prices from here.  




The above chart will show the double bottom between Dec - April then the recent break out and test of the new support.  Cheers Wayne

P.S. any questions feel free to ask, however speak to your broker before making a trade.  Trading is risky and funds can be lost, I am a day - swing trader not an investor so look for windows of opportunities.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 April 2009)




----------



## nomore4s (28 April 2009)

wanlad1 said:


> Hi Joe I have chosen WHE and have provided a fair rational below for my choice.




lol, Wayne sorry to burst you bubble after the effort you put into that post but you don't qualify for the comp yet, you need another 6 posts so get posting- go and read Joe's post at the start of the thread for the rules.


----------



## Out Too Soon (28 April 2009)

PXS Pharmaxis thanks Joe 
I wonder if Jono is on the money with BTA for next month?


----------



## sammy84 (29 April 2009)

NDO for me please Joe


----------



## UPKA (29 April 2009)

LKO thanks


----------



## smithy (29 April 2009)

IMU please joe.


----------



## wanlad1 (29 April 2009)

Hi NoMore actually did read that earlier, however forgot about it and probably will not be around for another six posts if this is as exciting as this site gets.  Eg no one even puts in any effort apart from naming an ASX code.


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2009)

wanlad1 said:


> P.S. any questions feel free to ask, however speak to your broker before making a trade.  Trading is risky and funds can be lost, I am a day - swing trader not an investor so look for windows of opportunities.



And, thanks for the advice Wayne! Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2009)

wanlad1 said:


> Eg no one even puts in any effort apart from naming an ASX code.



There is no requirement to put any justification for picks in this thread, but there is when commenting in the individual stock threads. You will find more detail there once you find your way around the forum.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


>




Give us another clue nun, they look like microbes, something to do with swine flu?  Are you going for a biostock......is it CSL ?


----------



## glads262 (29 April 2009)

OEX for me thanks.

Cambray results due in a week!

Please refer to thread on OEX for my rationale...


----------



## craigj (29 April 2009)

fte

cheers


----------



## lousca (29 April 2009)

Hi All

My pick is PLA. Platinum Australia

Happy Trading


----------



## CarbonSteel (29 April 2009)

PNA thank you sir.


----------



## seasprite (29 April 2009)

abyss beat me to with PPP so I will try INP thanks


----------



## scwd (29 April 2009)

cig please joe:


----------



## Bull Run (29 April 2009)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum. I am not sure whether I do qualify. My pick is OZL.  

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## roofa (29 April 2009)

MAH


----------



## kenny (30 April 2009)

I'll take CVN thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## white_goodman (30 April 2009)

BPT thanks


----------



## sam76 (30 April 2009)

I waited for Holy Roly but time is up so i'll go for

KGL - Kentor Gold

sorry HR


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 April 2009)

ANO please.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 April 2009)

HAW thanks


----------



## MS+Tradesim (30 April 2009)

If it's not too late, I'll' back *CER* please.


----------



## rub92me (30 April 2009)

LRL please - waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 April 2009)

Well looks like Captain has beat me to my first choice of HAW so i'll have a shot at BMY the possible sleeping giant thanks Joe! They are starting drilling on a couple of identified anomalies in their highly prospective tenements. I think with less than $2M in the bank they possibly might attract a partner or take over offer aswell. These thoughts are my opinion only, DYOR
Good luck to all


----------



## YELNATS (30 April 2009)

BLY again thanks. Rationale? I just like their funky name.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2009)

I'll take MAT if its not too late thanks JOE


----------



## doctorj (1 May 2009)

FAR if it's not already taken please Joemeister.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2009)

doctorj said:


> FAR if it's not already taken please Joemeister.



Wow, hadn't looked at this for a few months. Great recovery since the 'bottom'. Only up a couple a hundred percent. Another opportunity missed.


----------

